# Slow Pen Drive??



## patkim (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a Sandisk 8GB pendrive. USB 2.0
It’s new but it’s extremely slow !!

A 2 GB file truly takes 40 minutes to copy from pendrive to HDD.
40 Mins is the initial estimate given by Windows explorer and it holds true till copy gets completed.

I have in general seen that the initial high value of 40 – 50 mins  significantly drops to a few minutes after the copy starts and then it just otherwise completes within a few minutes. However in case of this pendrive it truly takes 40 mins.

Is there any solution to this?

I have run virus scan using Comodo and no malware / threats reported on HDD or the pen drive. OS is WinXP SP3.
Thx.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

is your pen drive looks like this 
*www.stockwatch.in/files/SanDisk-Cruzer-Blade.jpg


----------



## patkim (Sep 4, 2013)

yes it looks similar to what's posted above!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

^^that one is a very very slow pen drive.
once I was transferring GB of data in that pendrive...and it was hell slow speed was in KBps & max reached 1Mbps...
whereas other pen drives such as Kingston,Transcend give excellent speeds


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2013)

This model is known as Cuzer Blade, and is renowned of being slow 

Buy Corsair if you can afford else go for HP Pendrives, it costs same as Sandisk but a bit better than it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> This model is known as Cuzer Blade, and is renowned of being slow
> 
> Buy Corsair if you can afford else go for HP Pendrives, it costs same as Sandisk but a bit better than it.



yes...
some good brands are 
Trancend,Kingston,Corsair,HP


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 4, 2013)

I have Sony Micro Vault 16GB pendrive and believe me, it is also very slow. I am talking about THIS one


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah generally people falls for the trick, like 32GB Pen Drive for 1200/- And doesn't realize it'll take him ages to fill up that pen drive. Now I don't buy pen drives like that, I can spend another 1k to get a good pen drive which gives me decent speed.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ I bought that pen drive for around 700 bucks and i know speed will be slow, but what i am getting is even worst. I was expecting it to be slow like Rohit Sharma, but it works like Manmohan Singh..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2013)

I had that Sandisk Cuzer Blade 8GB model, and I know how it feels. I had a Transcend 1GB pen drive bought it back on 2010 I guess, and it's really good comparing to that Sandisk one.

Then I got one HP 4GB 220 or 240 (I don't remember the model number correctly), and it was fine with speed, not that fast as corsair, but fine for it's price then got one 32GB of same series and it's working fine. Though I have seen HP Pendrives get heated up very quickly, specially those steel body models.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 4, 2013)

@OP try connecting the Pendrive to different Usb ports.
If that doesnt work,Use the fastcopy tool to juice out its maximum speed.thats the best you can do about it.
Here:FastCopy


----------



## patkim (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks friends..hmmmm..as such I got it free thru Online Banking rewards points redemption offer! My online banking reward points were about to expire and so I picked this item from the very limited choices they had for redemption. 


In the meantime I seem to have attempted some workaround..others can try it out too. 
I noticed that this drive was set for 'Quick removal' under Hardware-->Policies--> properties. 
I have set it to 'Optimal performance' and there's some improvement, though it's still slow but relatively better.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

patkim said:


> Thanks friends..hmmmm..as such I got it free thru *Online Banking rewards points redemption offer*! My online banking reward points were about to expire and so I picked this item from the very limited choices they had for redemption.


is the reward point valid for 1yr?

Btw reward point for such a slow pen drive...no other techie wud select this as a reward anyways


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2013)

Nothing beats corsair. Though some models of Transcend & Moserbaer are on par in write speeds.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 15, 2013)

try app TERACOPY


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 15, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> try app TERACOPY



Won't help. Software can't go ahed of hardware limitation.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 16, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> try app TERACOPY


overhyped software.
15 Free File Copy Tools Tested for the Fastest Transfer Speeds
fastcopy is better.


----------

